# Greenville, OH *DAKOTA* 5 mth female #11030822



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I didn't see this pup listed but if this is a duplicate, please delete.

Dakota 

Shepherd [Mix]
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: 11030822 
Darke County Animal Shelter, Greenville, OH 


11030822, We have Dakota at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 5-month-old Shepherd mix. She is black and tan with short hair. She is a very friendly dog and is looking for a good home. 

Greenville, OH 
<span style="color: #990000">937-547-1645 </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12319608


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

She is stunning !


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is adorable!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

She looks so like my Freya must have looked at that age. Such a dollbaby.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a little cutie! I love the little eyebrows!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dakota is still listed


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------

